# CBE vs black gold



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

My bow is currently setup with a CBE tech hybrid 5 pin slider and a guy my dad works with asked if I would sell it. I have been considering selling it and trying a black gold 5 pin slider. How do the two sights compare is the black gold 5 pin as good as the CBE?


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't know anything about CBE, I do have the black gold and love it. I am new to archery so take it for what it worth.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Love my black gold. Solid and simple. I had an axcel sight and would go back to it too in a heartbeat


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have one of the pure series from Black gold. I have owned the CBE tek hybrid as well. I think they both are great sights. It is really a matter of preference. Currently I am not sure I see myself switching anytime soon. I prefer the black gold sight.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

My buddy just told me the other day about a sight from trophy ridge that seems really interesting. It might be worth your time to look at it.

https://www.trophyridge.com/sights/react-trio

it doesn't use sight tapes you just sight in at 40 yards and then another further distance and then set the distance markers to match, and then sight in your 20 and 30.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

nateysmith said:


> I have one of the pure series from Black gold. I have owned the CBE tek hybrid as well. I think they both are great sights. It is really a matter of preference. Currently I am not sure I see myself switching anytime soon. I prefer the black gold sight.


 Same here. Really like my Pure Adrenalin from Black Gold. It's a solid sight. Knock on wood, but I have never had a sight failure while hunting with anything from Black Gold.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

If you are strictly talking hunting sights then I would go with a black gold 3 pin slider. The pins are a little more durable imo than the cbe and I have had both. 5 pins is to many for me that's why I go with a 3. I like a little bit clearer sight picture looking through it and it's a slider so I don't see any reason to have more than 3 pins because I can adjust it quickly anyways.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

I run a 3 pin Black Gold slider and love it. I agree that a 5 pin slider would be a lot but just go with what you prefer


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I run the Black Gold Accent slider with a 4 pin housing. 20, 30, 40 and 50 yard pins. I put the 50 pin right in the middle of the housing so that if I want to slide for longer shots than 50 it is perfectly concentric with the housing and the peep.

For heat of the moment action I have the standard locked down 20-50 yard sight, but have the freedom to slide all the way out to 85 yards with my anchor for those longer golf or 3D shots.

To me it is the best of both worlds. Been using the same sight since 2010 and it has been perfect !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I won't be leaving my single pin anytime soon. Set it and forget it. It has served me well in the 11 years I have been using it. In the end it doesn't matter what you use as long as you are confident with it. Tried going back to a 3 pin and it wasn't happening. c3 has felt the weight of what my setup has dealt to a few unlucky critters. 

I haven't used either sight you are asking about but from what I have seen I would prefer the black gold.


----------

